# Daten auf externer Festplatte sind weg



## multimolti (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Mein Freund hat mir sein Viren-infiziertes Notebook samt WinCD und externer Festplatte gegeben. Ich habe Ubuntu 9.10 gebootet, alles in den Eigenen Dateien von der Laptop-Platte auf die Externe kopiert, dann Windows XP frisch neu installiert.
Als ich versucht habe, die Eigenen Dateien wieder auf die neue Windows-Installation zu bringen ist mir aufgefallen, dass Windows die  Festplatte gar nicht erkennt. Windows XP meinte, das Dateisystem sei beschädigt, Windows 7 meinte, es gibt gar kein Dateisystem, die Festplatte ist 0 bytes groß und müsste erst formatiert werden. Dann habe ich wieder Ubuntu gebootet und die da noch mal angeschlossen, der erkennt die weiterhin,  zeigt aber keine Daten an! Aber wenn man Rechtsklick -> Properties macht, wird gesagt, dass 39GB von den 160GB belegt sind.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, wieder an die Daten ranzukommen?

Danke!


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2010)

Hi.

Welches Dateisystem ist auf der externen Platte verwendet worden?

Was ist die Ausgabe von "df -h"?

Was ist die Ausgabe von "dmesg | tail -n 80"?

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage  Keine Ahnung, ich schau mal nach. Laut eigener Angabe hat mein Freund die Festplatte vorher nie benutzt, daher könnte es sein, dass die nicht formatiert war. Aber dann dürfte Linux doch gar nicht draufkopieren wollen, oder? Der kann seine Daten ja nicht einfach mal so aus Spaß irgendwo hinpacken, ohne sich an ein Dateisystem zu halten.

Gleich gibt's Ergebnisse von deinen Befehlen da...


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Welches Dateisystem ist auf der externen Platte verwendet worden?
> 
> ...



Aaaalso... "df -h" liefert einiges, ich glaube aber, dass nur sdb1 interessant ist, oder?

```
Filesysem: /dev/sdb1
Size: 150G
Used: 38G
Avail: 112G
Use%: 26
Mounted on: /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F
```

Der dmesg gibt richtig viel Text aus, mehr als in das Terminal reinpasst, das kopier ich gleich mal direkt von Linux aus hier rein...

Soo, hier sind die letzten Zeilen, die betreffen allesamt sdb1:

```
[  257.808292] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[  257.810343] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[  257.810747] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[  257.810756] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[  257.812633] usb-storage: device found at 2
[  257.812640] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[  262.812322] usb-storage: device scan complete
[  262.882576] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  HM160HI               PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
[  262.883580] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[  262.897254] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
[  262.900704] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[  262.900718] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 34 00 00 00
[  262.900726] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[  262.906958] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[  262.906975]  sdb: sdb1
[  263.587608] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[  263.587622] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
```


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Ich hab neuen Stoff! Per Terminal sieht man die Daten sogar:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ cd /media
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ dir
BE7CE26D7CE2203F
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ cd BE7CE26D7CE2203F
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ dir
a94ff2c8bb161a180dc8	       Eigene\ Dateien
Addon			       My\ Music
Desktop			       System\ Volume\ Information
Dokumente\ und\ Einstellungen
```
Hast du eine Idee, wie ich da jetzt rankomme?


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2010)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Aaaalso... "df -h" liefert einiges, ich glaube aber, dass nur sdb1 interessant ist, oder?
> 
> ```
> Filesysem: /dev/sdb1
> ...


Gut, da ist zumindest kein Fehler zu erkennen, gemounted wurde es auch (also Dateisystem erkannt).

Und "ls /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F" listet nichts auf?

Und was gibt "mount | grep /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F" aus?

Was gibt "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" aus?

Gruß

\edit: Gehe einfach mit dem Dateimanager in das Verzeichnis (Strg-L drücken und /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F eingeben).


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Gut, da ist zumindest kein Fehler zu erkennen, gemounted wurde es auch (also Dateisystem erkannt).
> 
> Und "ls /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F" listet nichts auf?
> 
> ...



Okay, weiter gehts:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ ls /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F
ls: cannot access /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F/System Volume Information: Input/output error
a94ff2c8bb161a180dc8  Dokumente und Einstellungen  System Volume Information
Addon                 Eigene Dateien
Desktop               My Music
```



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ mount | grep /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F
/dev/sdb1 on /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
```
Alles zwischen "on" und "type" ist rot!


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x4c9e3b8e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1               1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
```
Scheint NTFS zu sein! Damit muesste es unter Win doch laufen. Aber mir wuerde es reichen, wenn ich die Dateien hier unter Linux kopieren koennte, ist mir ja schliesslich egal wie, hauptsache die von der externen landen wieder auf der internen. Kann ich die, wenn der Dateibrowser die schon nicht anzeigt, den Kram einfach per Konsole kopieren?


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2010)

Okay, weiter gehts:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ ls /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F
ls: cannot access /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F/System Volume Information: Input/output error
```
Das ist nicht gut. Schau nochmal bei "dmesg|tail" ob dort etwas genaueres steht.


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> ```
> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F$ mount | grep /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F
> /dev/sdb1 on /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
> ```
> Alles zwischen "on" und "type" ist rot!


Das ist OK, grep markiert nur die Übereinstimmung mit rot.


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Scheint NTFS zu sein! Damit muesste es unter Win doch laufen. Aber mir wuerde es reichen, wenn ich die Dateien hier unter Linux kopieren koennte, ist mir ja schliesslich egal wie, hauptsache die von der externen landen wieder auf der internen. Kann ich die, wenn der Dateibrowser die schon nicht anzeigt, den Kram einfach per Konsole kopieren?


Ja:
	
	
	



```
sudo cp -af /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F TARGET
```
Allerdings wird das evlt. scheitern aufgrund des Input/output errors von oben.

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Okay, ich habe jetzt mal angefangen, das zu kopieren:

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -af /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F /media/280C64E00C64AA90/daten
```
Im Terminal habe ich keine neue Zeile, (also es steht nicht wieder ubuntu@ubuntu dran), aber ich kann trotzdem was eintippen. Ist der jetzt schon fertig, oder abgestuerzt, oder laeuft das noch? Ein paar GB Daten wurden schon kopiert, aber noch keine 38GB...


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2010)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Okay, ich habe jetzt mal angefangen, das zu kopieren:
> 
> ```
> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -af /media/BE7CE26D7CE2203F /media/280C64E00C64AA90/daten
> ...


Nein, der arbeitet noch. Ist erst fertig wenn wieder ein Prompt erscheint.

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (1. März 2010)

Jo stimmt, ist fertig, hat 37GB kopiert und dann rumgemeckert wegen den Ordnern, auf die er nicht zugreifen kann. Macht aber nichts, da war eh nichts wichtiges drin. Jetzt geht alles, vielen Dank!!


----------

